# Two knives



## white mantis (Jun 30, 2004)

I have a question, are two knifes better than one or vice versa?


----------



## Flatlander (Jun 30, 2004)

Two Knives are better than one *IF *you are able to move them under stress without slashing up your own hands and arms.  If you haven't trained two extensively, don't bother trying in combat.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 30, 2004)

2 knives are better then one if you have them and know how to use them.

They aren't good to have to defend though!

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 30, 2004)

Two knives are definately better to carry...better chance of being able to access one when you need it; also good to have a 2nd if one breaks, is lost, etc.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 30, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> Two knives are definately better to carry...better chance of being able to access one when you need it; also good to have a 2nd if one breaks, is lost, etc.



And the third to throw, the fourth to leave by the body, the fifth to give to your friend...etc..etc...  :uhyeah:


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 30, 2004)

now Paul....   I usually stop at two.  And seldom exceed three....

Seriously, this applies not just to self defense, but to anyplace you might need a knife.  Anyone ever lost a knife camping or boating?  I have.  (And I don't know how that knife got by the body....)


----------



## KenpoTex (Jul 1, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> And the third to throw, the fourth to leave by the body, the fifth to give to your friend...etc..etc...


Bwahahahaha!  We think alike on this one; what's the old saying: "sick minds think alike?" No no, wait, it's GREAT minds think alike.  Seriously though, I usually carry 3.  One ( 4" Camillus CUDA) clipped to the right rear-pocket; one (serrated Spyderco Delica)clipped to the left hip-pocket, and the third (junker/throwaway)in the left hip-pocket.  The third one is dull as a door-nail and has been broken and re-shaped at least twice, it's the one I use for utility and prying, and as a screw-driver so that I don't mess up the edge or break the tips off my good ones.

As far as fighting with two knives I look at it this way: in the hands of someone who knows how to use it(or for that matter someone who doesn't), one knife is dangerous, if he's got two you're suicidal.

edit to add:
When I was in college one of my professors (retired D.C. metro narcotics/US Marshall) told us a humorous story regarding "throwaway" weapons.  It seems that when he was working in D.C. an officer shot a guy who was attacking him with a knife, problem was that when his backup and supervisor(s) showed up they couldn't find the knife.  The guy's body was lying in the gutter right next to a storm drain so they figured that the knife might have fallen down there.  when they pulled the manhole cover and went down to look they found five knives that other officers (obviously unbeknownst to each other) had apparently dropped in an effort to "cover" their buddy.  when the coroner showed up to get the body they found that the knife was underneath it.


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 1, 2004)

LOL!  That's hilarious!  :rofl:


----------

